# upgraded my bubbler pics.



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 17, 2008)

so here thay are..........


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 17, 2008)

love those bub strips!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2008)

mmm nice homemade setup you got there is that 15 gallons?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 18, 2008)

10 couldnt find nuthin smaller...


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 29, 2008)

so this one failed i think the light went right thru it started getting slime dont ever use that color.plus it was to big so i down graded and this is what i came up with.PS


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

i still dont understand how these things are made and how they work..you think you can do a little 
DIY in here?

peace.​


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

It looks like a nice home-made setup and I definately wish you the best of luck with this grow. Make sure to keep us posted on this as I am very interested in this method of growing also. More information would be great, if you could. Grow it big.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 3, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i still dont understand how these things are made and how they work..you think you can do a little​
> 
> DIY in here?​
> peace.​


theres one already here thats how i learned check the diy area..peace
these bubblers arethe best when working correctly,got rootage with my new setup ill keep u posted.


----------



## Firepower (Mar 3, 2008)

Correct me if im wrong, but i was under the impression that the bubblers were used to root clones and are not meant for a full growth... :aok:


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 3, 2008)

a bubbler aint nothin but a dwc to form roots, you could use a properly made bubbler for a LONG time in your grow...would be interesting to see a beginning to end grow with one.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 6, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> Correct me if im wrong, but i was under the impression that the bubblers were used to root clones and are not meant for a full growth... :aok:


correct if im not wrong.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 6, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> a bubbler aint nothin but a dwc to form roots, you could use a properly made bubbler for a LONG time in your grow...would be interesting to see a beginning to end grow with one.


it would be kool to see if u could do a whole grow in a bubbler.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

basicly what a dwc is if you keep them growing.... cool bubblar man! keep um clonin!


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 16, 2008)

Are you still tapped into this thread???
I like that set up.  I was wondering...  do the clones get sprayed at all?  Or do the bubbles come high enough to keep the stems moist?
And what's that holding the clones up like that???  Do you have any more photos.  Very awesome.  You are so darn creative!
eace:


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 17, 2008)

moderately neato


----------



## Fretless (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm about to try one out myself.  Same container as pictured in the DIY cloner bubbler-style thread, same color.  Was hard waiting for that sealant that holds down the airstones to dry/cure.
   I'm using an air pump rated for a 60 gallon aquarium, and 2x8" airstones.  Same width tubing.  I think I may try some black electrical tape, maybe with the assistance of twisty ties, to wrap the topside of the tubing and keep all light out.  But some light penetration doesn't seem to mess up the clones in the DIY thread.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 10, 2008)

These things are great for cloning.. work perfect.. all you do is  throw some air stones in a tupperware.. i used one thats like 3 gals or something small.. punch a bunch of holes in the lid... take Ur clipings and pop um in there... just keep the bottom of the stem out of the water.. the bubbles will keep water splashing up on the stem and they will root.. pretty quickly 2.. i also put a dome over them for a few days and mist them a few times a day....

and yes you can make a bubbler, put clones in it, and grow them there thru the entire life cycle.. i did this with 2 plants in a bubbler.. it was about 3 gals and during budding i had to fill it up a few times a day.. the only downfall is that when the plants get big they will want to fall over and just a hole or even a peace of 1/2" air line stuck in the hole will not hold them up very well.. i ran into this prob the first time i grew in it so when i took clones i put 4 of them in a bubbler and just glued the 1/2" air line onto the lid to keep the plants from falling over.. it worked out great.. they went from clone to veg to bud all in a 3gal bubbler.. no probs.. no misting, no water pump.. just the air stones.   

The clones are usualy clipd below a node so the leaf stems are what hold it in the hole.. just drop it in there.. when it gets a lil bigger U might have to do something to keep it there or it can fall in due 2 weight.. eventualy they will get big and fill up the 1/2" air line and kinda grow around it.. hope any of this helps


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 10, 2008)

oh and duct tape around the outside works good for keeping light out.. or just get a dark, thick tupperware.. works good also


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

A bubble cloner is essentially a dwc system. It would work for an entire grow but you would want to use pots to anchor the plant, of course. Just my thoughts. I'm high! lol.  Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I took 11 cuttings from 4 plants tonight, put them in a bubbler pretty much identical to the one in the DIY thread.  First time cloning!  I haven't even sexed the plants yet, but these plants are around 9 weeks and full of branches.  Things got a little iffy with the part about scarring the stem above the cut.  A few of them got a little mangled.  Some of the cuttings were cut through a node, others below, but they've all got 3 or 4 leaf sets and are around 3"-4".  The final cuts were all made underwater, which I think was a good thing, because on several of the plants, a few tiny bubbles came out the stem when the cut was made.
   Now in a couple of days those 4 plants will be put into 12/12, and hopefully the clones will live and we will be in the _*g r e e n*_


----------



## massproducer (Apr 10, 2008)

Lookin good there purple skunk...It even has me a bit jelous.  Keep up the great work, if anyone has any questions about bubble cloning just shoot me a PM and I will try to answer any questions i can.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 10, 2008)

i hope it all goes well for u all i know it works great.thanks for stopping in i just put 2 stoneybud clones in soil and got more rooting good luck to everyone building a bubbler cloner.thanks for stopping in.PS


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 10, 2008)

U prolly wanna cut your clones 4-6" and under a node... ive seen the scaring thing done but ive never done it.. just cut it at a 45 underwater, dip it in some root gel and toss it in a bubbler.. ive taken 10 clones so far in my life.. the 6 i took this time and the 4 from my very first grow.. and so far i have not had one die on me.. bubblers are great =)


----------



## Fretless (Apr 10, 2008)

12 hours later, most of the cuttings have perked up normally, and that's without a dome.  Some are still drooped though.

18 hours later, 90% are looking as perky as they did on the main stem!  This bubbler rocks!  Only problem now is, I got a little zealous and took too many cuttings from the first two plants.  I either need to make another bubbler, or pull some cuttings to make room for another strain.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 18, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> 12 hours later, most of the cuttings have perked up normally, and that's without a dome.  Some are still drooped though.
> 
> 18 hours later, 90% are looking as perky as they did on the main stem!  This bubbler rocks!  Only problem now is, I got a little zealous and took too many cuttings from the first two plants.  I either need to make another bubbler, or pull some cuttings to make room for another strain.


well i hope your doing fine,as for me mine are doing better now i was loosing alot but now im getting more to root keeping my fingers crossed.PS


----------



## milehigh (Apr 20, 2008)

i grow dwc from start to end. I am going to start a thread on this next grow. I had an infestation from some plants i was "babysitting" for a friend in a pinch!!!!  so i'm gonna tear everything down and do a major cleaning and bomb for peice of mind.. I HATE BUGS    I use same basic tub design. I paint the outside with a paint called plasticote. it is like rubber almost. no light gets through!!! use some molding around the top under the lid and it keeps water in and humidity up. after they root the get transplanted into bucket lids with 5 inch pots on a 3 gallon bucket. all buckets tied together to a res and a pump in res that drips couple times a day to circulate water


----------

